# Angry Bird Fishing Charters 4-20



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Decided to make a solo fun trip, and had a great day on the water! Started off grabbing live bait, which was a blast as bait was everywhere! Filled the livewell and headed east to see if I could pick off a nice King or two. The King bite was off the chain! First bait in the water 30 seconds, fish on! Small fish, pulled the hooks. Second bait, destroyed immediately! Nice 25# fish in the boat! Into the icechest it went, third bait out! Watched this fish eat, and the fight was on! Few minutes later, 40# King in the boat and into the box! Well heck! I had plenty of fish to say the least, so I spent the next hour in now windy sloppy conditions using barbless hooks to catch and release several more beautiful Kings, and headed to the bay to finish off the afternoon catching Snapper for the fun of it. Caught a few nice Snapper, and dropped my final live bait to the bottom. It was a giant thread fin, and I figured while I drifed, if it got eaten it would be a good fish. It got hammered! Very strong fish, burning drag a hauling butt! I would get it stopped, and off it went again! This went on for forty plus minutes, with no head shaking or anything else sharklike, and then it wrapped me up in some interesting structure on the bottom! My 80# mono leader finally broke at the swivel and it was done. Still no clue what it was, as it just did not fight like a shark, and believe me I was putting some serious pressure on the fish, and my gear! Almost wonder if it may have been a big Goliath Grouper, as we do have a few around. Who knows! Great day on the water, and I'll post a couple of fish pics shortly!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Could of been flipper by the way you describe; pulling drag really strong, long runs, no shaking.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Flipper usually pulls drag slow and steady, rarely will they smoke a drag...Who knows their ain't no fences out there Mickey...


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

It's been a long time since i hooked one but could it have been an AJ? those guys are dogs and they get pretty huge


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

My guess is the loch ness monster...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice JP! There is no telling, I was hoping just to see it! Heck it may have been a giant stingray. It was fun whatever it was, and I agree JC, no fences!!!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Obviously if he wrapped you up in structure he was staying towards the bottom...The last couple porpoise's Ive hooked have stayed on top....You are gonna need a bigger boat :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Yessir, story of my life!


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Best thing about fishin' in the Gulf-you never know what you're gonna hook. And if you lose it without seein' it, you can call it anything you want!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

View attachment 46971


Not a great pic, but its all I had!


----------

